
Ask HN: AI trained to restore audio cassettes? - lighttower
Has anyone trained a NN to restore audio data that has been degraded with an audio tape? Seems to work great with video [1] but never seen it done with audio. I&#x27;m trying to recover the audio of some of the kids songs I had as a kid (on cassettes) so that I can teach them to my kids... but the tapes have degraded terribly over time. Has anyone trained a massive NN to do this?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=Fxd8XJ_J0Gc&amp;feature=youtu.be
======
f_allwein
There are also companies that specialise in restoring and digitising analog
media. I had some Super 8 films done by
[https://mediafix.de/](https://mediafix.de/) [German only] and the results
were better than expected. They do tapes, but don’t say anything about how
they can improve the sound

------
memexy
This is what I found when I searched for "neural network audio upsampling":
[https://kuleshov.github.io/audio-super-
res/](https://kuleshov.github.io/audio-super-res/). Here is the search URL if
you're interested in looking at the other links:
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=neural+network+audio+upsampling&t=...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=neural+network+audio+upsampling&t=ffab&atb=v228-5rk&ia=web).

